

First Interactive Cologne Hackathon next week - donjuancarlos
http://interactive-cologne.com/hack-n-tech.html

======
donjuancarlos
A hackathon, startup conference, festival for crazy people.

~~~
tribeofone
Might be a stupid question but, I'm thinking of going, will the the talks be
in English?

~~~
adlpz
Seems like you can guess by the titles of each session here:
[http://interactive-cologne.com/schedule/](http://interactive-
cologne.com/schedule/). If they are en German I'd assume the talk is in
German, etc.

------
namxam
Definitely going!

------
CarloMatic
C U there!

